

Scala-powered companies - wiradikusuma
http://www.scala-lang.org/node/1658

======
wiradikusuma
I wish they put more generic title instead of "in the Enterprise" :(

------
soc88
Lots of companies missing there. I hope this stuff gets updated when the new
site is up.

